# Whining



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Dax is almost 3 years old now. He has always been a bit on the vocal side, but recently it seems he has three modes of operation, sleeping mode, exorcise mode and whining mode. If he is not doing one of the first two, the whining is almost non-stop.

This started about two weeks ago. There is no indication that it is a health issue.

Has anyone else experienced this, and did you find a solution?


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Is the whining just situational? Or if the dog is standing there? In a crate? All the time? How did you react to the whining?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have experience with whining, but it's kind of strange that yours just started. Miles whines and squeals for attention if we are cooking or working around the house. We ignore him, our trainer says if we acknowledge him we are giving him what he wants and rewarding his behavior. He is a very vocal dog. He whined the whole way to day camp today because he knew exactly where we were going and he couldn't wait to get there.


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

My Miles was whining A LOT a few months ago and I started making him go in another room whenever he did it with "place" command and I shut the doors and ignored him. I don't know if it was that or something else but thankfully he stopped, it was really annoying.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

V-John said:


> Is the whining just situational? Or if the dog is standing there? In a crate? All the time? How did you react to the whining?


He rarely spends any time in his crate. I think the whining is a reaction to boredom. He gets plenty of walking and off leash running, but he no longer seems content to lay down in the evening with a chew toy and entertain himself.

I am doing my best to ignore the whining because I know that reacting will just encourage it, but it is quite annoying.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

MilesMom said:


> We have experience with whining, but it's kind of strange that yours just started.


Dax has always been vocal when he's excited, but this is different. He's does it now for no apparent reason. The incessant whining started about two weeks ago and may have coincided with a bad spell of weather that kept him house bound for couple of days. He hates rain and we had it almost none stop. Dax would look out the window and whine, then stand in front of me and whine some more. 

Reflecting on it now, I can see how the pattern was established. I felt sorry for him because he couldn't go outside and I tried to comfort him. In doing so I created a monster. Now I have to figure out how to undo this behavior.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Famous for whining, sorry, but they signal something is wrong. 
While they can be left isolated, they don't do well for too long. 

This is my solution. Never got into owning one until I can have him with me all the time. He is never alone. As a result, mine never whines.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, I agree, datacan. I've had Willie for a little over four years now, and have never heard him whine. But... we are together constantly. One of the really good things about retirement!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He could be bored. I would not give him attention when he is whining, but do some mind work with him at another time.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin whines, yawns widely with vocal effect, and practically yodels when she knows there are birds or she's going hunting. She shakes and acts like a fool. Drives me nuts. Boredom or excitement in some cases.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

kellygh said:


> Pumpkin whines, yawns widely with vocal effect, and practically yodels when she knows there are birds or she's going hunting.


I know what you mean. When Dax yawns, you would think he's howling at the moon. LOL


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

I don't think the whining is always when something is wrong, I think it can just be to get attention. I'm self-employed and am also with my dog all the time.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My oldest V Sophie used to whine for everything. Still whines early in the morning a bit if we haven't sensed her face right by our bed breathing onto us. She used to do it a lot more to get our attention when she wanted to play, cuddle, walk... There are only two solutions to it: to ignore or to get another V  We chose the second solution! ;D


----------

